# Instruments and Soundscapes for Kontakt by Simon Stockhausen on www.patchpool.de



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi V.I. people. I uploaded all the Patches I've programmed for Kontakt so far to my website *patchpool.de* - 10 patches are online, much more will follow.
You will find unique Soundscapes and Instruments for a reasonable price. So please visit *http://www.patchpool.de*, on the upper left you will find the link to the Kontakt Samples. Until I've established a proper webshop you can use the provided paypal buttons to purchase the patches.
There is other donationware on patchpool too like Samplemaps and Snapshots for Reaktor 5, Alchemy patches and lot's more. Check it out!

Simon


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 12, 2010)

*Epic Synth Pad*

I just sampled a beautiful cinematic Synth Pad for Kontakt 4 and uploaded it to Patchpool:
*Epic Synth Pad*
Enjoy the Demo:
http://www.patchpool.de/Sounds/5_Kontakt_Demos/Epic_Synth_Pad_Demo.mp3
Download it here for 5 €:
http://www.patchpool.de


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 13, 2010)

*Metal Pole and Bells*

I just uploaded a new patch for Kontakt 4 to patchpool.d named *Metal Pole and Bells*
A very special and beautiful bell-like patch.
Check out the Demo:
http://www.patchpool.de/Sounds/5_Kontakt_Demos/Metal_Pole_and_Bells_Demo.mp3 (http://www.patchpool.de/Sounds/5_Kontak ... s_Demo.mp3)

You can get it for 2,50€


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 13, 2010)

*special offer for V.I. members*

EDIT: Offer terminated


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 16, 2010)

*Mystical Glasspad*

New upload today:
*Mystical Glasspad* for Kontakt 4
Demo:
http://www.patchpool.de/Sounds/5_Kontakt_Demos/Mystical_Glasspad.mp3
get it here:
http://www.patchpool.de - look under Kontakt Samples-> Pads


----------



## StrangeCat (Jun 16, 2010)

Great use of Color and FX chains. Nice Filtering too!


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 16, 2010)

StrangeCat @ Wed Jun 16 said:


> Great use of Color and FX chains. Nice Filtering too!



Thank's StrangeCat!


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 19, 2010)

*Rubberball Gongs*

I just uploaded a new Instrument for Kontakt 4
*Rubberball Gongs*
using samples I made by playing a metal plate with rubber balls creating these strange moaning and gonglike sounds. 
Demo:
http://www.patchpool.de/Sounds/5_Kontakt_Demos/Rubberball_Gongs.mp3

You will find it at http://www.patchpool.de -> Kontakt Samples->Real and unreal Instruments. Prize is 3€.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 20, 2010)

*Mean Machine Sequencer*

There is a new patch online today:
*Mean Machine Sequencer*
A collection of temposynced electronic sequences made with Reaktor, Absynth, SubBoomBass and an array of FX Plugs. Phatter than life...
Demo:
http://www.patchpool.de/Sounds/5_Kontak ... r_Demo.mp3

You will find it on http://www.patchpool.de -> Kontakt Samples -> Temposynced Sequences and Synthesizers.
Prize is 4€.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: special offer for V.I. members*



Sampleconstruct @ Sun Jun 13 said:


> Here is a special offer for V.I. members:
> Buy more than 5 Kontakt patches and get a 50% discount. Just pm me what patches you would like and I'll set you up with my paypal. After that you'll receive dedicated DL links.



Just bumping this offer here....


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 29, 2010)

*Dark Mystery Pad*

New upload today:
*Dark Mystery Pad* - A big Patch for Kontakt 4
Demo:
http://www.patchpool.de/Sounds/5_Kontakt_Demos/Dark_Mystery_Pad.mp3 (http://www.patchpool.de/Sounds/5_Kontak ... ry_Pad.mp3)

Kontakt 4 - 354,4 MB unzipped - the 39 samples are compressed using Kontakt 4's .ncw format - Price: 5 €
This is an epic Pad I made by multisampling one of my Reaktor 5 patches and one of my Tassman 4 patches. Each of the 3 layers has 13 samples +40 seconds long mapped from C0-C6, the Tassman samples are looped the Reaktor samples are not looped. The Reaktor sound has two velocity layers which can be crossfaded with the Modwheel, the Tassman sound is always audible. The Tassman sound is also processed by Kontakt's Vowel Filter controlled by a slow LFO, an EQ regains some of the low Frequencies which are reduced by the Vowel Filter.
There is a long Impulse Response (+16 seconds) in the Convolution engine which I made with Aether Reverb and Echo Boy. This patch is a really big Beauty!

You can get it on http://www.patchpool.de -> Kontakt samples -> Pads


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jun 30, 2010)

*Drum and Bass Chase Beatslicer*

New upload today:
*Drum and Bass Chase Beatslicer* - 8,5 MB unzipped - Kontakt 4 - sample compressed using Kontakt 4's .ncw format - Price: 2,50 €
A 32-Bar D+B Loop I made with various Drumboxes and the Combfilter function in MFM2 sliced into 121 slices mapped from C#-1-B9. The original Loop mapped to C-1 has it's dedicated Group set to Beatslicer->Timemachine2 mode so it will follow the host tempo. A Screamer in the FX section adds some Dirt, switch it off if you want a cleaner sound. A Limiter keeps control over the Output level.
In the watermarked Demo the original Loop plays for 32 Bars accompanied by improvised slice inserts.
Demo:
http://www.patchpool.de/Sounds/5_Kontak ... e_Demo.mp3

Find it on http://www.patchpool.de -> Kontakt Samples -> Temposynced Sequences - Drumloops and Synthezisers


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jul 2, 2010)

*Technogrunge Crossfade Sequencer*

New upload:
*Technogrunge Crossfade Sequence* - 30,8 MB unzipped - Kontakt 4 - samples compressed using Kontakt 4's .ncw format - Price: 3 €
Two multismapled sequences (4 samples per sequence) I made with NI's Massive processed by various u-he Uhbik Plug-Ins, mapped from C0-C4. Syncing to the host tempo by using Beatslicer->Timemachine 2 mode. The Timemachine is set to legato mode so playing overlapping legato notes will not retrigger the sequences but play through the entire sequence. You can crossfade between the sequences by moving the Modwheel. Sequence 1 is also processed by a LFO-controlled Lowpass Kontakt filter. A Limiter in the Output section controls the Output volume.
Demo:
http://www.patchpool.de/Sounds/5_Kontak ... quence.mp3

Find it on http://www.patchpool.de -> Kontakt Samples -> Temposynced Sequences - Drumloops and Synthezisers


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jul 5, 2010)

*Spoon Bells*

I just uploaded a new Patch for Kontakt 4:
*Spoon Bells* - 5,5 MB unzipped - Kontakt 4 - samples compressed using Kontakt 4's .ncw format - Price: 2,50 €
8 different samples of a metal spoon being dropped into a ceramic cup, recorded with 3 Neumann mics (L-C-R) in 48 Khz/24 Bit). Each sound has it's dedicated group, switch between the different spoons by using the keyswitches mapped from C-1 to G-1. Each group has a 3-band Equalizer inserted controlled by Key follow so the frequency enhancements will follow the played pitches. An Impulse Response I made with Aether Reverb is active in the convolution engine.
Demo:
http://www.patchpool.de/Sounds/5_Kontak ... _BElls.mp3

Find it on patchpool->Kontakt samples->Percussive Instruments


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jul 6, 2010)

*Crunk Beatslicer*

There is a new patch for Kontakt today:
*Crunk Beatslicer*
9,3 MB unzipped - Kontakt 4 - sample compressed using Kontakt 4's .ncw format - Price: 4 €
A rhythmic Loop I made with various Beatboxes and Filter Plug-Ins (produced at 156 BPM) chopped up into 48 temposynced slices, each slice 2 beats long using Kontakt's Beatslicer in Timemachine 2 mode. The original loop (also temposynced) plays at C0, the slices are mapped from C#0-C4. All slices are looped and each slice has it's dedicated group with various Kontakt FX/FX-chains inserted like Saturator, Screamer, Low-Fi, various Filters, Twang, Compressor and Rotator. Quite a few FX modules are LFO-controlled. The Modwheel fades in a temposynced stereo delay. I produced the demos at 3 different tempos to demonstrate the tempo-syncing, what you hear is just the Kontakt Ouputs, no post-processing. Not all slices were used in the demo, just a random choice of the moment. Happy slicing!
Demos:
http://www.patchpool.de/Sounds/5_Kontak ... 160BPM.mp3
http://www.patchpool.de/Sounds/5_Kontak ... 130BPM.mp3
http://www.patchpool.de/Sounds/5_Kontak ... 105BPM.mp3

Find it on http://www.patchpool.de->Kontakt Samples->Temposynced Sequences - Drumloops and Synthesizers


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jul 12, 2010)

*Piano Destruction - Big Strike and Hits*

New upload today is a patch for Kontakt 4:
*Piano Destruction - Big Strike and Hits*
36,3 MB unzipped - Kontakt 4 - 14 samples (48Khz/24Bit/stereo) compressed using Kontakt 4's .ncw format - 1 Impulse Response sample (wav) - Price: 4 €
This is the first Kontakt patch utilizing samples from my SamplePack *Piano Destruction* http://www.audiosparx.com/sa/summary/pl ... iid.382863
Mapped from C0-B0 you will find 12 different impact sounds - hitting the lower strings of a broken piano with a broom and a spade. The 8 spade impacts (E0-B0) are processed and resampled recordings. From C1-C4 there are 3 layered samples of striking piano strings with vaious tools. From C#4-C6 there is another spadehack sample with a long rattling decay phase. The Convolution engine processes a long IR I made with Aetherverb and IKM CSR Reverb.
Find it on http://www.patchpool.de -> Kontakt Samples -> Real and unreal Instruments
Demo:
http://www.patchpool.de/Sounds/5_Kontakt_Demos/PD_Big_Strike_and_Hits.mp3 (http://www.patchpool.de/Sounds/5_Kontak ... d_Hits.mp3)

get it on http://www.patchpool.de -> Kontakt Samples -> Real and unreal Instruments


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jul 13, 2010)

*Frozen Soundscapes - Cinematic Soundscaping*

New upload today:

*Frozen Soundscapes* - Cinematic Soundscaping - Kontakt 4 - 90 MB unzipped - the 3 samples (recorded at 48Khz/24Bit) are compressed using Kontakt 4's .ncw format - Price: 6 €
This patch processes 3 Soundscapes I made with various Reaktor 5 ensembles and FX Plug-Ins. There are 2 different Groups available, triggered by keyswitches:
Group 1 in Sampler mode (Keyswitch A0) uses AET morphing. Morph between the 3 sample layers with the Modwheel. Turning the Pitchbender upwards will shift the starting positions of the samples to the right.
Group 2 (keyswitch B0) is set to Tonemachine mode, resulting in a mysterious vocoderlike Pad sound. Shift the formants of the TM with the Modwheel. The inverted Pitchbender controls the samples's speed, so turning it upwards will calm down the samples.
There is also a Midi script available with the following Controllers:
Knob 1 - Pitch +/- 36 semitones of Group 1
Knob 2 - amount of Stereo Delay
Knob 3 - amount of Flanging
Knob 4 - amount of Phasing
Knob 5 - amount of Chorus
Knob 6 - amount of positive stereo spread
In the Demo you will hear that I switched back and forth between the 2 groups yet holding all previous notes so one can actually play the different sounds simultaneously.
Demo
http://www.patchpool.de/Sounds/5_Kontakt_Demos/Frozen_Soundscapes.mp3 (http://www.patchpool.de/Sounds/5_Kontak ... scapes.mp3)

get it on http://www.patchpool.de -> Kontakt Samples -> Abstract and tonal Soundscapes/Drones


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jul 14, 2010)

*Piano Destruction - String Glissandi Collection*

New upload today is another patch for Kontakt 4:
*Piano Destruction - String Glissandi Collection* - 12,8 MB unzipped - Kontakt 4 - 7 samples (48Khz/24Bit/stereo) compressed using Kontakt 4's .ncw format - Price: 3€
This patch utilizes 7 glissando samples recorded by treating the strings of a broken piano with various tools like screwdrivers, plectrums and drumsticks. Each sample is mapped over one octave starting at C0 reaching to C8. The original key of each sample is always the B in the various octaves. The Pitchbender is set to +/- 12 semitones. There are 3 Groups available triggered by keyswitches:
Group 1 - keyswitch A0 - normal DFD mode - the Modwheel shifts the sample start point to the right
Group 2 - keyswitch A#0 - DFD reverse mode - a compressor is inserted in the group's FX section
Group 3 - keyswitch B0 - Time machine 2 mode - The inverted Modwheel controls the Sample speed - turn it up and the samples will be stretched to their extremes - a Saturator is inserted in the group's FX section
Demo
http://www.patchpool.de/Sounds/5_Kontakt_Demos/PD_String_Glissandi.mp3 (http://www.patchpool.de/Sounds/5_Kontak ... ssandi.mp3)

get it on http://www.patchpool.de -> Kontakt Samples -> Real and unreal Instruments


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jul 14, 2010)

*Nervous Spectral Grunger*

And another Kontakt patch uploaded today:

*Nervous Spectral Grunger* - animated grungy electronics - Kontakt 4 - 18,7 MB unzipped - the 9 samples (recorded at 48Khz/24Bit) are compressed using Kontakt 4's .ncw format - Price: 3 €
9 samples (2 per octave) I produced with Reaktor 5.5 (Lazerbass) sent through u-he's Uhbik Runciter Filter. Mapped from C-1 to C5 (lowest original at C0). These play back in Time machine 2 mode, control the sample speed with the inverted Modwheel to calm the nervousness down.
There is a Midi script available with the following Controllers:
Knob 1 - Hipass Filter
Knob 2 - Bass Eq Booster
Knob 3 - amount of Skreamer drive
Knob 4 - Lowpass Filter
Knob 5 - amount of Phasing
Knob 6 - amount of Stereo delays

Demo
http://www.patchpool.de/Sounds/5_Kontakt_Demos/Nervous_Spectral_Grunger.mp3 (http://www.patchpool.de/Sounds/5_Kontak ... runger.mp3)

get it on http://www.patchpool.de -> Kontakt Samples -> Abstract and tonal Soundscapes/Drones


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jul 15, 2010)

*Delaymania - FM Bell Delays*

New upload today:
*Delaymania - FM Bell Delays* - 24,6 MB unzipped - Kontakt 4 - 6 samples (48 Khz/24Bit/stereo) and compressed using Kontakt 4's .ncw format and 1 Impulse Response sample (wav) - Price: 3,50 €
Temposynced FM Bell sequence
This patch utilizes 6 samples I made by processing an FM Bell sound programmed in Reaktor with the fabolous More Feedback Machine 2 (u-he). Mapped from C0 - C5. The lowest sample also has a deep Kickdrum sound mixed in programmed on SubBoomBass. Each sample is 8 bars long and the delays morph over time, the lowest sample is 6 Bars long. Temposyncing to the host tempo is achieved by using Kontakt's Beatslicer -> Time Machine 2, the original tempo of the sequences is 100 BPM, the Demo was produced at 110 BPM. In the Convolution module I used a sample of applauding Teenagers in a verby Gym which produces a great Reverb sound.
There is a Midi script available with the following Controllers:
Knob 1 - amount of Convolution Reverb
Knob 2 - amount of Phaser FX
Knob 3 - Release time
Knob 4 - Hipass Filter
Knob 5 - Hipass Filter Resonance
Knob 6 - amount of Flanger FX
Demo
http://www.patchpool.de/Sounds/5_Kontak ... _Bells.mp3
You will find it on http://www.patchpool.de -> Kontakt Samples -> Temposynced Sequences and Synthesizers.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jul 16, 2010)

*Droneland*

New upload today:
*Droneland* - 9 Cinematic Synth and Vocal Drones - Kontakt 4 - 208,4 MB unzipped - the 9 samples (recorded at 48Khz/24Bit) are compressed using Kontakt 4's .ncw format - Price: 8 €
This collection includes 3 patches / nkis with 3 overlapping Drones each:
Split Spacedrones
Hubble Space Music mapped from C0-C2
Interstellar Spacedrone mapped from C2-C4
Processed Subway Drone mapped from C4-C6

Split Synthdrones
Beauty of Drones mapped from C0-C2
Deep analog Drone mapped from C2-C4
Huge metallic Barreldrone mapped from C4-C6

Split Voicedrones
Male Voicedrone Eb mapped from C0-C2
Robot Mantra 01 mapped from C2-C4
Singing Elves mapped from C4-C6

Group 1 (keyswitch A0) in each nki plays back the samples in Sampler mode, shift the starting point of the samples to the right with the Modwheel
Group 2 (keyswitch B0) in each nki uses Time Machine 2 mode, slow the sample down with the inverted Modwheel. Time Machine is set to Legato so when playing a sample using overlapping legato the sample will not restart but play through the entire sample. The singing elves sample in Split Voicedrone Group 2 is playing back in Tone machine mode resulting in a delicate vocoderlike tonal pad texture, sample speed also controllable with the Modwheel.
The Demo was produced using all 3 patches within Logic, what you hear is only the Output of the 3 Kontakt instance, no post processing was applied.

Demo:
http://www.patchpool.de/Sounds/5_Kontakt_Demos/Droneland.mp3 (http://www.patchpool.de/Sounds/5_Kontak ... neland.mp3)

get it on http://www.patchpool.de -> Kontakt Samples -> Abstract and tonal Soundscapes/Drones


----------



## StrangeCat (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Droneland*



Sampleconstruct @ Fri Jul 16 said:


> New upload today:
> *Droneland* - 9 Cinematic Synth and Vocal Drones - Kontakt 4 - 208,4 MB unzipped - the 9 samples (recorded at 48Khz/24Bit) are compressed using Kontakt 4's .ncw format - Price: 8 €
> This collection includes 3 patches / nkis with 3 overlapping Drones each:
> Split Spacedrones
> ...



Listen Man you are just an amazing Producer!!!!


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank's Man! I appreciate the flowers


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jul 17, 2010)

*Voodoo Toms*

New upload today:
*Voodoo Toms* - 21,9 MB unzipped - Very deep electronic tribal Drums - Kontakt 4 - 40 samples (48 Khz/24 Bit/Stereo) compressed using Kontakt 4's .ncw format - Price: 4 €
5 multisampled Voodoo Toms I produced with Reaktor 5's Steamp Pipe 2 processed with SPL/Sonalksis/Sonnox Plug-Ins - 8 velocity layers each. AET velocity morphing is applied to each Tom's Group to smoothen the transitions between the layers. The inverted Modwheel shortens the Decay phase of the Toms, turn it up and the Decay will shorten. The Pitchbender is set to +/- 12 semitones for some talking drum action. A Compressor/EQ and Saturator are active in the Insert FX section. If you want a purer sound or prefer external processing please bypass these modules. Your Subwoofers will love this patch! The Demo is not really compatible with Laptop speakes due to the subsonic Frequencies this patch produces.

Demo
http://www.patchpool.de/Sounds/5_Kontak ... o_Toms.mp3

get it on http://www.patchpool.de -> Kontakt Samples -> Percussive Instruments / Bells


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jul 20, 2010)

*Twilight Pad*

New upload today:
*Twilight Pad* - Kontakt 4 - 77,4 MB unzipped - the 10 samples (48Khz/24Bit) are compressed using Kontakt 4's .ncw format - 1 Impulse Response sample (wav) - Price: 3,50 €
10 samples I produced with the wondrous self resonating Filter feature's of Reaktor's Spark Ensemble. Mapped from C0-C6. The inverted Modwheel gives you control over the Cutoff of the Lowpass Filter inserted in the Group Insert FX. There is a factory script giving you control over the Portamento and Unison/Detune. In the Convolution engine you will find a long IR produced with Aetherverb and SoundToy's Echoboy.

Demo:
http://www.patchpool.de/Sounds/5_Kontakt_Demos/Twilight_Pad.mp3 (http://www.patchpool.de/Sounds/5_Kontak ... ht_Pad.mp3)

get it on http://www.patchpool.de -> Kontakt Samples -> Pads


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jul 22, 2010)

*Black Holes*

New upload today is a patch for Kontakt 4:
*Black Holes* - 12 abstract Sound events - Kontakt 4 - 75,9 MB unzipped - the 12 samples (recorded at 48Khz/24Bit) are compressed using Kontakt 4's .ncw format - Price: 5,50 €
12 samples I produced with Reaktor and an array of FX Plug-Ins. Each Black hole is mapped from C1-C6 and has it's dedicated group triggered by a keyswitche (C0-B0). Pressing the sustain pedal reverses the sample. All samples play back in one shot mode so shortly hitting a key will play back the entire sample. The Modwheel controls 2 random LFO's assigned to Volume and Pitch resulting in a fast Modulation. The Pitchbender is set to +/- 12 semitones. The Demo was played live/in realtime using the Modwheel/Pitchbender/Sustain Pedal and keyswitches.

Demo:
http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/black-holes-k4

get it on http://www.patchpool.de -> Kontakt Samples -> Abstract and tonal Soundscapes/Drones


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jul 22, 2010)

*Discount*

All 30 Kontakt Patches on patchpool can now be bought for 50 € which is discount of more than 50%
Just hit the add to cart button on the main Kontakt Samples page


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jul 23, 2010)

*Dream Pad*

New upload today is a Patch for Kontakt 4:
*Dream Pad* - Kontakt 4 - 142,9 MB unzipped - the 20 samples +/- 40 seconds each / looped (48Khz/24Bit) are compressed using Kontakt 4's .ncw format - 1 Impulse Response sample (wav) - Price: 4,50 €
With this patch I preserved one of my favourite Hardware Synth patches programmed years ago on my good old KORG Z1 Synth which still lurks around my studio. Every minor third was sampled in 5 octaves starting at C#1 - the patch is mapped from C0-C6. The Synth samples were run through SPL's Twin Tube before hitting the Harddisk to make things a little bit richer. There is a second group in release trigger mode which holds the natural release phase of the single notes to make the release more homogenous. The Convolution engine in the Send FX section holds a long IR / Stereo Delay I made with SoundToys Echoboy.
Controls:
Velocity controls the sample start position - the harder you play the further the sample start moves to the right. To compensate for the loss of the smooth attack the inverted velocity also controls the attack phase. The inverted Modwheel controls the Cutoff of the Lowpass Filter in the Group Insert FX section.
There is also a Midi script with 3 assigned Controllers:
Knob 1 - amount of Convolution / Stereo Delay
Knob 2 - Volume of the release phase
Knob 3 - Hi EQ reduction. When turned hard right there is no reduction of high frequencies

Demo:
http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/dream-pad-k4

get it on http://www.patchpool.de -> Kontakt Samples -> Pads


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jul 25, 2010)

*Mega Drones*

New upload tonight s a Patch for Kontakt 4:
*Mega Drones* - Kontakt 4 - 363 MB unzipped - the 12 samples (recorded at 48Khz/24Bit/stereo) are compressed using Kontakt 4's .ncw format - Price: 8 €
This huge patch carries 12 chromatic Dones produced with 5 diiferent layered/stacked Synth patches from my own Absynth/Alchemy/Reaktor Library processed with SoundToys Phase Mistress, a Uhbik Flanger and Ozone 4. Each Drone is 2 minutes long + a 19 seconds long Reverb/Echo tail and plays in various octaves. Plenty of Modulation, Filter Sweeping and Phasing is going on. The original Drones are mapped from C3-B3, I also mapped them an octave higher and lower which makes huge organlike sounds possible (I think Bach would have liked this patch). There are 3 nkis/patches available:
Patch "Mega Drones" runs in DFD mode
Patch "Mega Drones sample start mod" runs in Sampler moder and loads all samples into RAM so you can shift the starting point of the samples with the Modwheel. Try playing staccato whilst shifting the start point around
Patch "Mega Drones hipass mod" has a Hipass Filter assigned to the Modwheel. Try playing clusters (even all 36 available keys) and then tweak the Modwheel yielding amazingly huge sweeps. 
The Demo was produced using 3 instances of Kontakt inside Logic carrying one nki each, as usual there was no additional post processing applied.

Demo:
http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/m ... es-k4-demo

get it on http://www.patchpool.de -> Kontakt Samples -> Abstract and tonal Soundscapes/Drones


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jul 27, 2010)

*Dark Land*

New upload today is a Patch for Kontakt 4: 
*Dark Land Vol 1* - Kontakt 4 - 128,1 MB unzipped - the 7 Soundscapes (recorded at 48Khz/24Bit/stereo) are compressed using Kontakt 4's .ncw format - Price: 7,50 €
7 dark Soundscapes from my Horror Library. The original pitch of each sample is always mapped to F#.
Metal Gate Drone (Duration 1:48 ) mapped from C0-B0
Metal Horror Drones (1:37) mapped form C1-B1
Metal Stretchhorror (1:19) mapped from C2-B2
Moaning Horror Texture (1:19) mapped from C3-B3
Dark Land (1:43) mapped from C4-B4
Howling Alien Texture (1:34) mapped from C5-B5
Processed Subway Nightmare (1:27) mapped from C6-C7
There are 2 nkis/patches available:
nki Dark Land Vol 1 contains 2 Groups set to DFD mode triggered by Keyswitches. Group 1 (keyswitch A0) plays forward, Group 2 (keyswicth B0) plays backards, both Groups/modes can be played simultaneously (play a sample forward - hold the key or press the sustain pedal - hit the reverse keyswitch and play another sample). The inverted Modwheel controls an EQ for the reduction of high frequencies. The Pitchbender is set to +/- 12 semitones
nki Dark Land sample start mod is identical except that it loads all samples into RAM so that you can control the sample's starting points with the Pitchbender, move it up to scroll through the samples - this also works in he reversed Group
The Demo was played using both patches inside Logic using forward/reverse/Modwheel EQ and sample start modulation, as usual there was no additional post processing applied.

Demo:
http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/dark-land-k4-demo

get it on http://www.patchpool.de -> Kontakt Samples -> Abstract and tonal Soundscapes/Drones


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Jul 31, 2010)

*Mysterious Sinevebs*

New upload today is a Patch for Kontakt 4: 
*Mysterious Sineverbs* - Kontakt 4 - 92,6 MB unzipped - the 4 Soundscapes/Samples (produced at 48Khz/24Bit/stereo) are compressed using Kontakt 4's .ncw format - Price: 6 €
This mysterious patch uses 4 longer samples which I produced with Reaktor 5.5, Fabfilter Pro Q, Aether Reverb and SoundToys Echoboy. The 4 samples are split up into 25 segments. each segment is looped either using crossfade loops or forward/backward loops, sometimes only the second half of the sample is looped. From C3-C5 you will find the 25 untransposed segments, each segment has it's dedicated Group with a different ADSR-setting, the Pitchbender is set to +/- 2 semitones for theses Groups. From C#5-C7 you will find 25 Groups triggered by keyswitches so that you can also play each segment in a 2 octave range. Those segments which have a distinct pitch are tuned so that playing e.g. a C will result in a pitch of C, the more dense/clusterlike segments are mapped so that the original pitch will play at C6. For these Groups the Pitchbender is set to +/- 12 semitiones. The 25 keyswitches are located from C0-C2. The Demo was improvised in one pass using nearly all the keyswitches, the Pitchbender and some of the untransposed segments.

Demo:
http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/m ... bs-demo-k4

get it on http://www.patchpool.de -> Kontakt Samples -> Abstract and tonal Soundscapes/Drones


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Aug 3, 2010)

*Monsterbirds*

New upload today:
*Monsterbirds* - Kontakt 4 - 73 MB unzipped - the 3 Soundscapes/Samples (produced at 48Khz/24Bit/stereo) are compressed using Kontakt 4's .ncw format - 1 Impulse Response sample (wav) - Price: 5,50 €
Three spooky Soundscapes from my SoundPack Monsterbirds made with a variety of Birdwhistles processed in Reaktor 5. The samples are segmented and layered, crossfade between the layers using the Modwheel. Segment 1 of each sample is mapped from C0-C2, segment 2 from C#2-C4, segment 3 from C#4-C6. A fourth segment from the Soundscape Monsterbirds 3 is mapped from C#6-C8, no crossfading is available in that Keyzone. Each segment has it's own group, all segments are looped. The Pitchwheel is set to +/- 12 semitones for all Groups. A long Stereo Delay IR made with SoundToys Echoboy is active in the Convolution Engine.

Demo:
http://soundcloud.com/sampleconstruct/m ... ds-demo-k4

get it on http://www.patchpool.de -> Kontakt Samples -> Abstract and tonal Soundscapes/Drones


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Feb 2, 2011)

*update*

I haven't posted in this thread for 5 months, so it's time for an update. If you check my website patchpool.de you'll find quite a few new Kontakt patches and Libraries, now also available as discounted bundles.
Here is the main Kontakt page on patchpool.

Thank's for reading
Simon


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 2, 2011)

NCW'd too, I like that especially.
Going to listen today after a big Knap......


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Mar 15, 2011)

*Dark Land Vol. 2 for Kontakt 4 released on patchpool*

I just released a collection of patches for Kontakt 4 on patchpool:

Dark Land Vol. 2
Kontakt 4 - 216.9 MB unzipped - 48Khz/24Bit/stereo - Price: 13.95 €
9 Soundscapes/Samples and 1 Impulse Response (wav) compressed using Kontakt 4's ncw format

This patch collection contains 9 recent Soundscapes made with Metasynth and array of FX Plug-Ins. Some of the textures are also sold as single wav files on patchpool, some were made exclusively for this collection.

Content:

Angelic Voices - Voices processed in Metasynth
Root Note: D3 - Mapping: C0-C7 - Modwheel -> HP Filter Cutoff 
Keyswitches: A0 -> Sampler Mode, B0-> Time Machine 2 Mode
In Sampler Mode Midi Controller CC#21 determines the sample start point
In TM2 Mode Midi Controller CC#21 determines the sample speed
In both modes the sample is looped

Birdgongs Scape - Birds and Gongs intermodulated with Metasynth
Root note: C3 - Mapping: C0-C7 - Modwheel -> Sample Start Point, pressing the sustain pedal reverses the sample, sample is looped

Cosmic Storm Scape - Soundscape created in Metasynth
Root Note: C2 - Mapping: C0-C7 - Modwheel -> Sample Start Point, sample is looped

Dungeon Nightmare - Horrifying Soundscape with voices and rattling chains
Root Note: C2 - Mapping: C0-C7 - Modwheel -> Sample Start Point, Pitchbend 12 semitones, sample is looped

Lost Drone Texture - Drone Delight
Root Note: C2 - Mapping: C0-C7 - Modwheel -> Sample Start point, Pitchbend 12 semitones - sample is looped

Spectral Nightmare - Spectral Experiments with Metasynth
Root Note: C3 - Mapping: C0-C7 - Modwheel -> Sample Start Point, Pitchbend 12 semitones, sample is not looped

Stretched Combs - Saturated tonal Soundscape
Root Note C2 - Mapping: C0-C8 - Modwheel -> Lowpass Filter Cutoff 
A long Impulse Response made with Aether Reverb and SoundToys Echo Boy is active in the Convolution Engine

Twilight Zone - long Soundscape made with Soprano Sax sounds processed with Reaktor
The Soundscape is divided into 11 segments triggered by keyswitches (C0-Bb0) 
Root Note: C3 - Mapping: C1-C7 - Modwheel -> Saturation, Pitchbend 12 semitones
A long Impulse Response made with Aether Reverb and SoundToys Echo Boy is active in the Convolution Engine<

Warped Metal Scape - processed sounds from a russian car factory
Sample Root: C3 - Mapping: C-1 - C7, Modwheel -> Sample Start Point, Pressing the sustain pedal reverses the sample, Pitchbend 12 semitones, sample is looped (forwards-backwards)

No post processing was applied to any of the demos, what you hear is what you get...
Product Page


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Mar 16, 2011)

*March special on patchpool for Kontakt patches*

Until April 1 there is a special offer for Kontakt patches/libraries on patchpool:
Buy 5 patches/libraries and get one for free. After your order has been processed you will receive a confirmation Email, please just respond to that mail and notify me which bonus patch/library you want.


Main Kontakt product page


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Mar 18, 2011)

I just released this patch collection on patchpool.de:

Pot Percussion Vol. 2
Kontakt 4 - 30,8 MB unzipped - 48Khz/24Bit/stereo - Price: 5 €
21 Potlid Samples - samples are compressed using Kontakt 4's ncw format - 2 Impulse Responses (wav)

Content:
3 nki-patches using samples from an nice pot lid from my kitchen. Sampled with 3 Neumann mics (L-C-R).

Lid Side Pad looped - The looped decay phase of 6 potlid samples playing at the same time, the Modwheel controls the Attack time, turn it up to achieve soft attacks. A long Impulse Response made with SoundToys Echoboy and Aether Reverb is active in the Convolution Engine.

Lid Side soft mallets RR6 - Hitting the side of the potlid with soft mallets, 6x Round Robin. The Modwheel shortens the Decay Phase.

Lid soft mallets 3 vel RR5 - Hitting the center of the potlid with soft mallets - 3 velocity layers, 5x Round Robin. The Modwheel shortens the Decay Phase.

All 3 patches have a factory tuning script running for randomization of Midi and/or Audio pitches.

Product page


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Mar 20, 2011)

*CrusherX Pad*

I just released a new patch for Kontakt 4 on patchpool:

CrusherX Pad
Kontakt 4 - 53,5 MB unzipped - 48 Khz/24 Bit - Price: 4,50 €
10 samples compressed using Kontakt 4's .ncw format - 1 Impulse Response made with Valhalla Shimmer Reverb

10 multisamples made with the tuned DCO in crusherX, mapped from C0-C6. There are 2 acvtive groups, group 1 playing in normal DFD mode and group 2 in Tone Machine mode. Group 2 can be faded in using the Modwheel.

Midi Script:
A customized Midi Script from the Factory Librar gives you control over:
Knob 1 - Amount of Saturation
Knob 2 - Sample speed in Tone Machine (Group 2)
Knob 3 - Amount of Convolution Reverb (long IR made with Shimmer Reverb)
Knob 3 - Amount of Phasing
Knob 5 - Phasing Speed
Knob 6 - Lowpass Filter Cutoff

To automize these knobs in your DAW simply open the Browser -> Auto Tab and drag Midi CC's to the desired knobs.

Product Page


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Mar 24, 2011)

*New Kontakt patch: Resonating Scape*

There is a new Kontakt patch available on patchpool:

*Resonating Scape*
Kontakt 4 - 132,1 MB unzipped - 48Khz/24Bit/stereo - Price: 6 €
1 long Soundscape and a processed derivate thereof divided into 8 segments - Samples are compressed using Kontakt 4's ncw format

This patch uses a recording I made in a russian steelpipe factory. Some huge hammers banging on metal pipes. This recording was processed with Metasynth and the result furtherly processed with crusherX, Aether and Shimmer Reverb. The resulting sample was then processed again with Absynth FX pitched Supercombs and More Feedback Machine.
Both samples are mapped from C1-C6 (root key is D2) and are divided into 8 equal segments (looped), triggered by Keyswitches (C0-G0). The segments of the second sample can be faded in using the Modwheel, turning up the Modwheel will also reduce the volume of the first sample.. All segments have their dedicated Groups, which are all set to high Interpolation to reduce artifacts when extremely transposing the sample. This can cause CPU or Disk spikes depending on your system. In this case just switch the Interpolation (HQI) to "standard" in all groups.

In the live played demo all segments are used consecutively in various octaves, sometimes overlapping a bit by pressing a new keyswitch and triggering the next segment sound while holding the former sounds with the sustain pedal. The Modwheel fades the FX derivates (Sample 2) in and out.

Product Page


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 24, 2011)

Interesting!


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Mar 24, 2011)

germancomponist @ Thu Mar 24 said:


> Interesting!



Interesting like interesting or interesting like wtf? _-)


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 24, 2011)

... like interesting.


----------



## Sampleconstruct (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## Sampleconstruct (Apr 17, 2011)

*Patch Collection Meta Voices for Kontakt 4*

I just uploaded this patch collection _Meta Voices_ for Kontakt 4:

Meta Voices
5 samples - 3 patches - 73,8 MB unzipped - 48 Khz/24 Bit - Price: 6,50 €
Samples are compressed using Kontakt 4's ncw format - 2 Impulse Responses (wav)

This collection contains 3 patches made with processed female voices:
Evolution Vox
3 layered samples (looped), female singing straight notes processed in Melodyne and GRM Evolution, mapped from C0-C6. Each sample has it's own Group with modulated Volume and Band Reject Filter at different speeds so the patch is constantly morphing. The Modwheel controls the Cutoff of the Lopwpass Filter. An Impulse Response made with my good old EMT 245 is active in the Convolution engine.

Female Cloudvoice
A strange and mysterious vocal Soundscape, 2:32 long, made from a Solo Soprano voice first totally mangled in crusherX and then processed with GRM Evolution, Bandpass and ValhallaRoom. Group 1 triggered by Keyswith A0 plays back that sample in Sampler mode, control the sample start position with the Modwheel. Group 2 triggered by Keyswitch B0 plays in Time Machine 2 mode, control the sample speed with Midi Controller 21 and the sample start position with the Modwheel. Mapped from C0-C8. A long IR made with Aether Reverb is active in the Convolution engine.

Female Overtones
Female overtone singing processed in Metasynth resulting in a long synthetic, voicelike texture, 2 min long. Mapped from C0-C7. The sample is looped, control the sample start position with the Modwheel. A long IR made with Aether Reverb is active in the Convolution engine.

The demo was produced using 3 instances of Kontakt, each one playing a single patch inside Logic, no post-processing was applied.

Product page


----------

